# 

## Cordoba_2004

Witam

Może temat jest głupi ale wbrew pozorom bardzo trudno znaleźć rzeczowe informacje na temat pił tanich w sieci.
Otóż na allegro w kategorii "pilarki spalinowe" są piły po 200-400zł gaźnik markowy prowadnica niby też.
Piły te mają 12-24 mce gwarancji

Oczywiście ja wiem że:
- nie są to marki znane
- nie nadają się do pracy ciągłej cieżkiej
Ale obserwując ilość sprzedanych sztuk jest ona kolosalna.

Czy do domowych amatorskich zastosowań w stylu podcinanie drzew lub pocięcia kawałków pni itd nie nadają się ?
Czy ich trwałość jest aż tak marna ?

Oczywiście wiem że nie jest to piła tak dobra jak te z górnej półki ale np wiertarki za 40-50 zł do zastosowań domowych te obecne sprawdzają się doskonale i nie psują.

Mam też możliwość obserwacji ekip budowlanych z wyżynarkami i piłami tarczowymi niemarkowymi i całkiem sobie chwalą ponieważ różnica ceny jest kolosalna.

Uprzejmie prosił bym o opinie ponieważ nie ma drugiego takiego forum jak to i ludzi którzy tak się znają na tym temacie jak Wy.
Dzięki

----------


## out

Tato kupił nie tyle co z allegro co z marketu taką właśnie nie firmową i powiem tak, że jest z niej zadowolony bardzo. i po mojemu jest tak samo jak z resztą taniego sprzętu - jak się nie zepsuje w ciągu "pierwszego miesiąca" to będzie długo działać. 

ps. lub nie  :big grin:   ale zasada ta obowiązuje też i drogie urządzenia.

----------


## pablitoo

_Co tanie to drogie_ - nie raz sprawdziło się to powiedzenie - nawet jesli przyjmiemy okazjonalne używanie sprzętu ...

Rzeczywiście na Allegro takich pił łańcuchowych jest mnóstwo - aż sam byłem zaskoczony -  podane parametry takich pił w stosunku do ceny są niemal szokujące - piła za 250zł posiada prowadnicę pół metra i silnik prawie 4KM  :no:  - jak oni to robią ??

Klasyczna piła jednego z markowych producentów o mocy 2-2,5KM z prowadnicą 38cm kosztuje w granicach tysiąca złotych ...

----------


## Cordoba_2004

macie rację w tym co piszecie. Ja mogę powiedzieć o wiertarkach że zawsze już będę wybierał te tanie marki uważam że w niczym nie są gorsze od tych droższych lepszych. 

A co do pił bo o nich mam mierne pojęcie ale tak sobie myślę

- 250 zł i gwarancja na rok to dobra sprawa,
- za jedną drogą mam 4-5 tanich  razem 4-5 lat gwarancji 
- jak kupię tą markową to cena jej i tak spada  minimalnie 200zł w ciągu roku czyli prawie nowa piła co rok  :smile: 
No ale nie wiem czy mam rację do końca

----------


## pablitoo

Z tą Twoją racją to różnie bywa ...

Również miałem takie zapędy i ciągotki do sprzętów za kilkadziesiąt złotych z marketów czy Allegro - bo przecie po co płacić kilkaset jak można mieć za kilkadziesiąt - jakość - jaka taka - a zawsze za jedną markową można mieć kilka _no-name_  , poza tym jest jakaś szczątkowa gwarancja i tym podobne ...

Tylko że wyleczyłem się z tego bardzo szybko .
Budowałem dom - juz wybudowałem i mieszkam - podczas budowy wiele rzeczy robiłem sam , budowałem , wykańczałem , teraz po wybudowaniu wiele majsterkuję - potrzeba mi narzędzi i wyposażenia - nigdy już nie kupię syfa za kilkadziesiąt złotych ponieważ :
 - jakość takich sprzętów jest na katastrofalnym poziomie
- zawsze "toto" się psuje jak jest najbardziej potrzebne lub niezbędne - i co z tego że jest gwarancja ? - jak potrzebuję używać piły już - bo mam rozpoczętą robotę  - a nie jeździć i użerać się o naprawę gwarancyjną - robota wtedy stoi , nerwy i złość ...
- zepsuje się - oddam do naprawy gwarancyjnej - czekam na naprawę - a z robotą co?? - też czeka bo teraz juz szkoda kupić nowy lepszy sprzęt  - choć już się człowiek wyleczył z dziadostwa ...
- nigdy nie jestem pewien czy sprzęt jest w pełni sprawny i czy coś znowu się z nim nie stanie jak będę nim pracował 
- potrzebuję pewnych narzędzi które zawsze jak je użyję nie zawiodą mnie w trakcie pracy
- wolę nabyć używane sprzęt dobrej marki i klasy - siłą rzeczy taniej niż nowe - niż nowego _no-name_ marketowego za ułamek ceny licząc na to że może przez rok sie nie zepsuje ...
Jak jeszcze nie miałem piły łańcuchowej pozyczyłem od sąsiada właśnie takiego "wynalazka" za kilka stówek z marketu - pożyczyłem celem podcięcia krokiew do mocowania deski okapowej - sprzęt nie miał roku - był tak rozklekotany że więcej się namęczyłem żeby to odpalić i utrzymać na obrotach i żeby sobie samemu krzywdy nie zrobić niż pracować. Oddałem mu złoma i powiedziałem sobie - nigdy więcej.

Osobiście tak się przejechałem na wiertarce i wyżynarce - oczywiście sprzęty padały lub rozlatywały się jak były najbardziej potrzebne - co wtedy robiłem - jechałem do sklepu i nie popełniałem już więcej podobnego błędu ...

----------


## Cordoba_2004

może to i racja 
ale jednak ilość kupujacych te piły  widoczna na allegro jest ogromna

----------


## pablitoo

Racja czy nie racja ...

Wszystko zależy od podejścia do takich spraw ... - moje jest takie jak wyżej opisałem.

A to że mnóstwo ludzi tak robi - nie świadczy o tym że i Ty tak musisz zrobić  :big grin:

----------


## out

pablitoo ogólnie się zgodzę, mam jednak jedno ale.mianowicie przy markowym sprzęcie pada on przeważnie też w najmniej odpowiednim momencie. to tak zwana złośliwość rzeczy martwych.  chociaż tak jak mówisz jeśli zakładamy, że będziemy używać czegoś i chcemy mieć to na dłużej to warto sie niejednokrotnie zastanowić na wydaniem tych paru złotych więcej.

----------


## Cordoba_2004

ale w przypadku pił to jest różnica duża bo 1000 zł 
przykładowo piła bass polska 300zł    4KM 50cm prowadnicy 
najtańsza makita stihl dużo mniejsza to koszt około 1000 zł 
więc to już nie tak jak z wiertarkami

----------


## pablitoo

> ale w przypadku pił to jest różnica duża bo 1000 zł 
> przykładowo piła bass polska 300zł    4KM 50cm prowadnicy 
> najtańsza makita stihl dużo mniejsza to koszt około 1000 zł 
> więc to już nie tak jak z wiertarkami


Hmmm  - podeślij linka - z ciekawości przeglądałem Alle i takiej piły nie widziałem ...

Nigdy nie uwierzę w te 4KM za 300zł i to jeszcze z 50-cio centymetrową prowadnicą - tzn. może i uwierzę ale przez tydzień , dwa , miesiąc ... 

Za to na Allegro mnóstwo jest pił spalinowych marek : Stiga / grupa Stihla jak mnie pamięć nie myli / , Partner / Husqvarna / - pił 2-3KM z prowadnicami ca 40cm w cenach 600-700zł .

----------


## Cordoba_2004

http://allegro.pl/26845_pily.html?id=26845&order=bd

----------


## Cordoba_2004

i jakie mają branie

----------


## pablitoo

Podany link odnosi się nie do konkretnej aukcji - tylko do listy aukcji - konkretnie - 42 stron  :big grin:

----------


## Cordoba_2004

ok http://allegro.pl/item993816698_pila...albro_bon.html
uprzejmie proszę

----------


## pablitoo

Dziękuję bardzo  :big grin: 

Popatrz na dane techniczne tej pilarki - 3,1kW z 51cm3 i max 7500obr/min ...
Dla porównania tożsame maszyny Stihla czy Husqvarny o podobnych mocach :
HQ - 3,2kW z 56,5cm3 i max *14000obr/min*
SH - 3 kW z 56cm3 i max *14000obr/min*

Ciekawe skąd biorą taką moc z mniejszej pojemności i o dwa razy mniejszej prędkości obrotowej ...

----------


## aadamuss24

Też uważam, że unikać należy tanich atrakcji. Pablitoo i tak masz szczęście, że ta pożyczona piła Ci nie padła, bo pożyczając gówno piłę musiałbyś odkupić  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## Cordoba_2004

bardzo cenna uwaga z tymi obrotami nie zwróciłem na to uwagi .
......ale jedno małe ale.....
ile kosztuje średnio na jeża taki still czy husquarna  ? ten typ który podałeś?  bo mi wychodzi że średnio około 2500  tys i w górę 

Jasne w tym co mówicie że nie ma to porównania z markowymi, lecz pytanie jest inne
Za jedną markową będę miał 10 nie markowych..
Pytanie czy w tym szaleństwie nie ma metody.....bo jeśli moja piła do podkręślam amatorskiego rżnięcia  na gospodarstwie wytrzyma rok.....
To za rok kupię co najmniej nową lub lepszą........ A co jeśli wytrzyma więcej niż rok --- wszak wiadomo że tniesz góra kilka dni w miesiącu .......
A więc wniosek kupić tanią iii   można nawet na tym zarobić ....
Dwóch i pół tysiąca wydanego na markowy sprzęt nikt mi już nie wróci nigdy już nie odzyskam, nawet jeśli po kilku latach zapragnę spienieżyć to dostanę góra 
600zł. 

Oczywiście to rozumowanie jest może i dziwne ale kurcze  przekonałem się na szlifierce kątowej, wiertace, młocie do kucia, że tanie no name
chodzi i to dobrze  a markowa elektryczna glebogryzarka padła w 1 sezonie...

Powiem kontrowersyjnie że jak obserwuję to z chińszczyzną jest jak z disco polo kiedyś. Wszyscy ganili i narzekali 
aaaaa każdy miał i słuchał tak chyba i z tą chińszczyzną....

Tak czy owak dzięki za opinie dużo mi podpowiedziały

----------


## pablitoo

Ależ ja Ci nie proponuję zakupu profesjonalnej Husqvarny czy Stihla za grube tysiące do okazjonalnych robótek domowych - napaliłeś się na te 4KM za 3 stówy - i nic ponadto - mam rację - prawda  :Lol:  

Pomyśl nad pilarką o mniejszej mocy - realnej - dodam - bo ja w te 4KM z tego silniczka nie wierzę - pomyśl o jakimś Partnerze , może Stiga , OleoMac , Makita - to nie są firmy krzak - to są producenci związani z liderami rynku - robią maszyny trwałe i niezawodne - do zastosowań jakie podałeś - czyli amatorskiego cięcia tu i ówdzie drzewka czy pniaka pilarka 2-2,5KM z prowadnicą 38-40cm Ci w zupełności wystarczy - a w tej grupie za te 600-700 zł masz już duży wybór ...

Zresztą - wybór należy do Ciebie - możesz i nabyć tą pilarkę za te trzy stówy - poużywasz ja i podzielisz się z nami wnioskami ... - może jednak się mylę w swoich osądach - warto by było zweryfikować takie podejście do tematu ...

 :big grin: 

PS.
Posiadam i używam pilarkę Husqvarna 42 - moc 3KM , prowadnica 45cm do tego łańcuch typu pełne dłuto - używam już ją 4 lata - a kupiłem jak miała z dziesięć ... To pierwszy ,starszy model profesjonalnej serii 42 - tnę nia kloce o średnicy a z 70cm buka i dębu. Prędzej ja się zmęczę niż ona .

----------


## Cordoba_2004

Gdybym się napalił to bym kupił a ja tu pytam mądrzejszych ode mnie  :smile:  
Nie wiem czy kupie zobaczymy ...ale  raczej tak ...cóż najwyżej przyjdę ze spuszczoną głową powoli i napisze oświadczenie  o waszej racji.
Ale swoimi postami wbiliście mi niezłego klina......

----------


## bwojtek

Miałem kiedyś chińską kosę spalinową (nie pamiętam marki), która teoretycznie (parametry) była doskonała. Kiedy w końcu przesiadłem się na słabszą wg danych fabrycznych Husquarnę to przejrzałem na oczy (i uszy). Dane podawane przez sprzedawców chińskiego badziewia są wyssane z palca. Polecam na prawdę kupić coś markowego.
W zeszłym roku skradziono mi pilarkę i teraz przymierzam się do nowej. Na razie najbardziej interesująca wydaje mi się oferta Makity (stosunek ceny do jakości).
A co do mocy silnika to jest ona wg mnie mniej ważna niż moment obrotowy a tych danych już raczej na aukcjach nie uświadczysz!

----------


## maciej74

> ok http://allegro.pl/item993816698_pila...albro_bon.html
> uprzejmie proszę


nie chcę się czepiać ale łańcuch nawet źle założyli do zdjęcia. 
 A co z częściami zamiennymi do tych pilarek typu filtr ,sprężyna kopnika ,zębatka napędzająca łańcuch i parę innych gdzie to kupić ?
Co z regulacja piły po dotarciu powinna być wyregulowana powtórnie  a i dalsza eksploatacja na pewno wpłynie na niemożność odpalenia bo mieszanka za bogata lub odwrotnie co może nerwowo wykończyć.
Napinacz łańcucha na 100% się rozpito li 
I po co komu 50 cm prowadnicy z taką to do lasu można chodzić przy obróbkach ciesielskich nieprzydatna a przy przycinaniu gałęzi to można sobie krzywdę zrobić i żylaków dostać 7 kg .
dla porównania
http://www.emazbyt.pl/pdf/prod_stih.pdf
najtańsza  o niebo lepiej będzie cięła niż ta cała powermat 4,2 a raptem niecałe trzy stówy różnicy.

----------


## brachol

co do pilarek to uważam że warto kupic cos firmowego to nei jest wiertarka z tego co mialem kontakt z marketowymi sprzetami to bardzo czesto cos dzialo sie z gaznikami obrotami itd jak pilarka daje nizsze obroty to latwiej taka pile zadusic co obserwuje czesto u mojego sasiada ktory dosc czesto walczy ze swoja pila 
ja kupilem 6 lat temu Husqvarne 340 wypalilem w niej pewnie z 80 zbiornikow i jak potrzebuje to nalewam paliwo ciagne za starter i chodzi bez problemow trzyma obroty i w ogole wszystko jest ok

----------


## bwojtek

Ta rewelacyjna chińszczyzna to 349+wysyłka=369zł.
Może jednak odżałować 260zł i mieć markowy sprzęt: http://allegro.pl/item1000670763_mak...610_wys_0.html

----------


## brachol

nie zauwazylem za ta pila wazy 7 kg to jest dosc duzo moim zdaniem ja po pracy przy wiezbie moja pila czulem rece a moja wazy ok 5 kg

----------


## bladyy78

Wszystko zależy do czego się używa piły ja mam makitę ma  2,3KM jest fajna poręczna i mało waż 4 kg, ale ciąć nią można tylko małe  średnice 10-20cm większe to już katorga .Do więźby idealna i do tego ją kupiłem. Teraz żałuję trochę że ja kupiłem kosztował mnie kilka lat temu tysiaka lub troszkę więcej, ale nie nadaje się do ciężkiej pracy  nie wyobrażam sobie pociąć nią kilku kubików drewna do kominka. Wiec jeżeli ktoś chce piłę do cięcia drewna na opał to lepiej się rozejrzeć za piłą do której można założyć łańcuch pełne dłuto i o mocy co najmniej 3,5KM.  A jeżeli szukacie piły do podcinania gałęzi to wybierzcie mniejszą lżejsza która jest bardziej poręczna przy lekkich pracach. Co do jakości to z tych tańszych pił mogę polecić piłę Parntner jest całkiem fajna i dużo tańsza od formowych. Pilarkę też lepiej kupować niedaleko miejsca zamieszkania co jakiś czas trzeba zrobić przegląd wyregulować gaźnik itd. A serwisu tych z allegro to raczej nie ma.

----------


## root

moje 5 groszy...
kupiłem tanią piłę noname z allegro chyba za ok 300-350 zł.
2 sezony ze mną i około 12-15 m3 drewna.
Piła działa dalej jak nowa, 2 razy ostrzony łańcuch.
Moje zdanie w temacie jest takie że jeśli nie będziemy "rżnąć na okrągło" nie ma potrzeby wydawać mamony na markową piłę.
Ale siekierę kupiłem fiskarsa ze względu na gwarancję 10 lat...  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
ROOT

----------


## Cordoba_2004

No właśnie 
a ja kupiłem zestaw siekier koval od ciesielskiej małej po 200 g 500 g 1000g i chyba 1200 gram 
tanio bo to chińszczyzna po 30 zł średnio sztuka .
3 sezony już robią rozwalam nimi wszystko od kości dla psów po 30 kubików drewna twardego. 
Są jak nowe tylko napisy się wytarły . Pracowałem u kolegi fiskarsem  ja różnicy nie poczułem , ale drwalem nie jestem.
Moim subiektywnym zdaniem siekiery spokojnie można kupować te tańsze chińskie , są nie do zajechania i tłuką drewno aż miło patrzeć

----------


## edde

późną jesienią 2007 roku kupiłem sobie na allegro używanego stihla ms170, tzn. używany bo nie nowy, ale sztuka kilkumiesięczna, niemal zero znaków użytkowania, stan techniczny idealny, kosztowała mnie 400zł, zrobiła drewno na więźbę, samą więźbę, szalunki i inne wszelkie duperele drewniane na budowie, zjadła przy tym (na gwoździach tez  :wink:  ) kilka łańcuchów, pocięła nieco drewna opałowego jak i też popracowała nieraz w ogrodzie, do dziś pali i chodzi idealnie, nic nierobiona (wstyd się przyznać ale nawet filtra wiecznie zapominam wymienić), i uważam z całą pewnością, że ten zakup, te 400zł wydane były tego warte, jest to jeden z kilku udanych zakupów budowlano-narzędziowych których nie żałuję (obok np. zakrętarki boscha gdr14,4v, struga elektrycznego tego samego producenta, nowej pilarki skil orca 1650W za 100zł bo bez tarczy i z kosmetycznie pęknięta obudową. młotowiertarki bosch gbh 2-26DRE, laser BL2L itd), były też wtopy zakupowe: wciągarka einhell - spaliła się po kilku wiaderkach betonu przy zalewaniu wieńca, duża kątówka skil ( za duża, za ciężka, bez wolnego startu, wymieniałem już łożyska i szczotki, kupiona potem w auchan jakaś noname jest lżejsza, jakby nieco mocniejsza, ma wolny start), bosch ventaro - słabiutki, spalił go czas i pył, akumulatorowy strug boscha - zabawka...

----------


## Darek G

Ja też nie polecam urządzeń spalinowych producentów no-name. Raz kupiłem w markecie kosę spalinową. Pierwsze koszenie chodziła super. Od następnego zaczęły się już problemy z odpalaniem, później z wchodzeniem na obroty, później gasła. Oddałem do reklamacji - wróciła z adnotacją, że trzeba regulować gaźnik. Tym razem zrobili regulacje ale następnej takie regulacji nie przyjmą. Po powrocie z serwisu sytuacja wyglądała ponownie jak po zakupie nowej, pierwsze koszenie OK, dalej jak poprzednio.
Sam wyregulować nie potrafię, a żaden punkt serwisowy tego typu urządzeń nie chce przyjmować sprzętów z marketów - to są rzeczy nie serwisowalne. Markety oczywiście regulacji (nawet odpłatnie) ci nie zrobią.
Skończyło się na tym, że kosa leży i nie sposób jej odpalić.

Inne zdanie mam co do urządzeń elektrycznych no-name, tutaj nie trzeba serwisować i generalnie albo działa albo nie działa. Mam kilka elektronarzędzi "tanich" i są ok, kilka też jest do d... - ale z tym się trzeba liczyć.

----------


## pablitoo

*Cordoba_2004* - napisz jakiego wyboru dokonałeś i co kupiłeś  :big grin:

----------


## jersey

z 'no name' .in. na tym problem polega, że są jak kundle : nieprzewidywalne. możesz mieć wiertarkę, która pochodzi 5 lat, a może 3 odniesiesz do sklepu, bo padną po załączeniu. stąd te skrajne opinie.

druga sprawa : po kiego komuś do zastosowań ogród/gospodarstwo/sad/łowiectwo prowadnica 50 cm ??? to jakby kupować TIR'a na drugi samochód dla rodziny. w zastosowaniach 'nie leśnych' prowadnica 30 cm, w zupełności wystarcza. 

kolejna rzecz : pilarka może być niebezpieczna, tak samo jak nie kupiłbym motocykla, strzelby, czy respiratora 'no name', tak samo i pilarkę odradzam. nie masz pieniędzy poszukaj używanej husqvarny, stihla czy makity.

o pilarkę najlepiej jednak zapytać na forum leśnych. a nawet nie pytać, bo tam temat pilarki to temat przewodni.

i dla rozluźnienia :
kiedyś lasy zrobiły pomiary wydajności drwali i postanowili zakupić dla najsłabszej ekipy pilarki motorowe. kupili markowe, porządne o dużej mocy. po kilku miesiącach patrzą w wyniki i okazuje się, że robią mniej drewna niż ręcznymi. wysyłają experta od producenta do tej ekipy. facet przyjeżdża, pokazuje jak prawidłowo włączyć pilarkę, a drwale otwierają ze zdziwienia oczy : "Patrz Marian ! one mają silnik"
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojtek R

a ja przewrotnie napiszę tak -  zamiast analizować miesiąc jaką kupić pilarkę , kupiłem najtańszą elektryczną w castoramie pociąłem wszystko co było na budowie , puściłem to w atmosferę kozą  i zapomniałem o problemie , piła została zawsze może się do czegoś przydać  i kosztowała mnie może z 150-170 PLN nie pamiętam  :smile:

----------


## Cordoba_2004

najtańszą kupię 
nawet jak się zepsuje to pójdzie w kosz wszak tego nikt nie naprawia 
a jak się zepsuje to -> 
tym sposobem kilka stów i tak zostanie w kieszeni  ----a  w lesie nie robię 

A i żeby była jasność zgadzam się w zupełności z tym co piszecie że nawet używane markowe są lepsze niż to co kupuję 
ale ekonomia jest ekonomia szczególne jak się jest wypłukanym z wszystkiego budując dom w kaliach

----------


## pablitoo

> najtańszą kupię 
> nawet jak się zepsuje to pójdzie w kosz wszak tego nikt nie naprawia 
> a jak się zepsuje to -> 
> tym sposobem kilka stów i tak zostanie w kieszeni  (...)


Czyli czemu miał służyć ten wątek ??

----------


## Cordoba_2004

a) rozmowie 
B) wymianie cennych opinii  za które bardzo uprzejmie dziękuję 
c) poszerzeniu wiedzy 
d) nauczeniu się czegoś nowego
e) poznaniu tego co myślą fachowcy 

Wszystkim bardzo uprzejmie dziękuję

----------


## TheArt

Dodajmy że markowe też produkują chinole.

----------


## daro11

dzis wlasnie ciolem dzewo i spiepszyla mi sie pila. posiadam sthila ma juz z 15 lat (druga awaria) zreszta pierszy raz to chodzilo glownie o czyszczenie. na pomoc przyszedl znajomy ze swoja chinska pila kupiona za pare groszy(299zl) w markecie wyglad i moc zrobil wrazenie 4,3KM  Moja pila 2.2 KM  Podczas ciecia malo co czuc ruznice ze jego ma taka moc,nie duzo mocniejsza od mojej. tez pomysle o takiej zapasowej taniej pile

----------


## daro11

zajebista opinia gratuluje pomyslu

----------


## Marek58

27 sierpień 2012 roku kupiłem na Agito (http://www.agito.pl)  za 288 zł Skan Kosa Spalinowa 2,0 KM SM110046 z gwarancją. Po 2 miesięcznym sporadycznym użytkowaniu padło koło zamachowe do zapalania tej kosy. Zacząłem szukać serwisu który by naprawił to chińskie badziewie. Niestety strona oszusta który sprowadził to badziewie z Chin http://www.skan-polska.com/kontakt.html przestała istnieć. Nigdzie w internecie nie znalazłem innego serwisu. Niemalże nowa kosa stoi sobie bezużyteczna, a ja kupiłem Sthila który służy mi już bez zarzutu od kilku lat.
2 lata temu kupiłem kosiarkę elektryczną Harder za około 300 zł (także chińskie badziewie) http://www.leroymerlin.pl/maszyny-og...87146,l74.html Kosiarka ta miała dwuletnią gwarancję. W ciągu tych 2 lat dwa razy zacierał się w niej silnik i dwa razy korzystałem z serwisu http://www.krysiak.pl/wojewodztwo-wielkopolskie/ Ostatnia naprawa to wymiana silnika na nowy. Po dwóch latach ponownie silnik się zatarł, gwarancja się skończyła, a kosiarka nadaje się na złom. Ja tymczasem szukam dobrej spalinowej i markowej kosiarki.

Takie są moje doświadczenia z zakupu taniego, chińskiego sprzętu.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> 27 sierpień 2012 roku kupiłem na Agito (http://www.agito.pl)  za 288 zł Skan Kosa Spalinowa 2,0 KM SM110046 z gwarancją. Po 2 miesięcznym sporadycznym użytkowaniu padło koło zamachowe do zapalania tej kosy. Zacząłem szukać serwisu który by naprawił to chińskie badziewie. Niestety strona oszusta który sprowadził to badziewie z Chin http://www.skan-polska.com/kontakt.html przestała istnieć. Nigdzie w internecie nie znalazłem innego serwisu. Niemalże nowa kosa stoi sobie bezużyteczna, a ja kupiłem Sthila który służy mi już bez zarzutu od kilku lat.
> 2 lata temu kupiłem kosiarkę elektryczną Harder za około 300 zł (także chińskie badziewie) http://www.leroymerlin.pl/maszyny-og...87146,l74.html Kosiarka ta miała dwuletnią gwarancję. W ciągu tych 2 lat dwa razy zacierał się w niej silnik i dwa razy korzystałem z serwisu http://www.krysiak.pl/wojewodztwo-wielkopolskie/ Ostatnia naprawa to wymiana silnika na nowy. Po dwóch latach ponownie silnik się zatarł, gwarancja się skończyła, a kosiarka nadaje się na złom. Ja tymczasem szukam dobrej spalinowej i markowej kosiarki.
> 
> Takie są moje doświadczenia z zakupu taniego, chińskiego sprzętu.




skoro chińskie badziewie to dlaczego nasi najjaśniejsi inżynierowie techniki nie potrafią zrobić niczego ? kompletnie niczego mamy chyba w PL kilka milionów inżynierów i co z tego wynika ano wielkie gówno 
ja natomiast kupiłem najtańszą pilarkę w markecie rok temu i ona już pocięła kilkanaście drzew o średnicy metra , cały stary dach 200m2 na drobne kawałki , kilkanaście okien oraz tyle samo drzwi i masę innych badziewi , wymieniam tylko łańcuchy notabene ostatni to właśnie sthil  i tak po prawdzie nie zauważyłem jego wyższości nad pozostałymi i nawet bym mógł myśleć że szybciej się tepi ale tego aż tak pewny nie jestem . a tak na koniec czasem lepiej  przemilczeć krytykę typu chińskie badziewie bo oni coś potrafią i robią żeczy dobre i złe kto ile zapłaci natomiast my potrafimy tylko bluzgać bezpodstawnie nie potrafiąc zrobić najprostszych rzeczy .a państwo tyle wydaje na kształcenie tych bezużytecznych ćwoków . też potrafię krytykować w drugą stronę co ?

----------


## Parmog

Tak sobie czytam i widzę, że minęło parę lat. Ale ze wszystkim sprawdza się powiedzenie, że jak dbasz, tak masz. Wywalić za dobrą piłę, markową to trzeba koło 800 zł. Wujek ma Sthila i oczywiście po paru latach generalny remont. Ale z faktu, że sporo tniemy, nie tylko dla siebie, to trochę piły dostają w rurę. Mam kosę spalinową Bass Polska, działa bez zarzutu, a miałem porównanie Husqvarny i wiele się nie różni. To moim zdaniem bzdeta, że markowe to lepsze, to już nie te czasy. Dlatego kupiłem Bestcrafta, od Kraft & Delle - całkiem całkiem niemiecka firma, z mieczem i łańcuchem Oregona. Po roku zero problemu, raz aby zagdakała i za pierwszym razem odpalała, łańcuch profilaktycznie podczyściłem i raz nie chciała odp, ale to oczywiście na świecy syf się zebrał. To ma 3.9 KM, więc idzie ładnie, sam jestem w szoku, że piła sama idzie, a za taką to już sporo ponad tysiaka trzeba by dać, a ja za nią dałem aż 210 zł. Tysiąc w kieszeni, tyle, że klucz dali lipny, ale to 20 zł i mam nowy. Już ma za sobą 13 ponad metrów w pół roku. Więc, jak ktoś chce kupić nie do zawodowego cięcia, a dla własnego użytku, to lepiej tańsze piły. Polecałbym Bass Polska 3KM za 240 zł plus przesyłka, lepszy miecz i łańcuch można nawet Oregona kupić, bo to naprawdę dobra firma i spokój. Bo to Polska firma, a moja kosa, to przez rok ma cięcia trawy z 8h i tak wiadomo kilka razy w roku, plus wujek na roboty chodził i zero problemu. Profilaktycznie, bo jak jest to i czemu nie korzystać, na przegląd po roku ( identycznie jest i w tych renomowanych firmach ) i kolejny rok gwarancji. Bestcrafta mam nadzieję, że z te 4 lata wytrzyma, kupie nową za kolejne 200 zł i ta pójdzie na części, a wy naprawy i po 3-4 latach. Oczywiście będą gadać, że złe paliwo, że za bardzo katowana, a trzeba naprawić, bo wywalone 800-1200 zł na podobne parametry. A tu też znawca pisze o Makicie? Nie polecam, to już nie jest ta sama firma, chyba, że macie przyzwyczajenie do marki i klapki na oczach, to zrozumiem  :big grin:

----------


## zorro128

Pierwszy post na forum i wychwalasz pod niebiosa badziew made in chrld-brawo Ty,od razu zyskałeś szacunek i posłuch na forum.Tak na poważnie porównujesz Dacie Logan z Porsche Panamera-serio nie widzisz różnicy?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

No tak do okazyjnej roboty kupować najdroższy sprzęt jaki tylko jest , ja mam elektryczą za 150 zł najtańsza jaka była i chodzi już 3 lata ,pochlastała chyba ze trzy tiry drewna mam 5 łańcuchów i każdy był ostrzony już ze 4 razy ostrzałką z biedronki i wszystko działa a jak jutro się rozleci to do śmietnika bo zapracowała na siebie z nawiązką

----------


## Parmog

> Pierwszy post na forum i wychwalasz pod niebiosa badziew made in chrld-brawo Ty,od razu zyskałeś szacunek i posłuch na forum.Tak na poważnie porównujesz Dacie Logan z Porsche Panamera-serio nie widzisz różnicy?


Nie wiem, co to ten chrld - ale taka jest prawda, nie żyj czymś sprzed X lat. Miałem Macitę i wiem o czym piszę, takiej różnicy nie ma, jak wymieniasz. Nie przesadzaj. To już tylko płacenie za znaczek, a nawet sprawdziłem, bo za taką piłę 3.9 KM, to już na dziś jakieś 1300-1400 zł. Moja już zarobiła i zaraz zacznie się sezon, to jeszcze więcej zarobi na siebie, a tych znanych firm, jeszcze by się nie zwróciła. Macita zwaliła mi się po niecałych 5 latach, 350 mi krzyknęli w serwisie, to kupiłem nową niemieckiej firmy, ale teraz tak patrzę, to wziąłbym tą Bass Polska 3 KM.

----------


## Parmog

> No tak do okazyjnej roboty kupować najdroższy sprzęt jaki tylko jest , ja mam elektryczą za 150 zł najtańsza jaka była i chodzi już 3 lata ,pochlastała chyba ze trzy tiry drewna mam 5 łańcuchów i każdy był ostrzony już ze 4 razy ostrzałką z biedronki i wszystko działa a jak jutro się rozleci to do śmietnika bo zapracowała na siebie z nawiązką


Pewnie pierwsze, co ci pójdzie w takiej pile to uszczelki - koszt jakieś 20-30 zł. Samemu rozebrać i wymienić, to żaden problem  :smile:

----------


## zorro128

Na popularnym serwisie widać że najwięcej sprzedaje się najtańszych elektronarzędzi,ale podobnie jak w wyborach nie oznacza to że większość ma rację...Akurat piły makita ma do bani,ale inne narzędzia bardzo porządne-trzeba po prostu wiedzieć co się kupuje.

----------


## Parmog

Tutaj jest temat o piłach. Makita ma piłę 3.3 KM za 1625 zł. Taka za 250 zł niech wytrwa 3 lata, później na części. To za taką cenę, można kupić 6,5 , co daje 19,5 lat. Makita bez naprawy i żadna inna tyle nie wytrzyma, bez naprawiania. Nie ma takiej opcji. Skoro np Husqvarna po prawie 4 latach wymiana łożysk na wale w serwisie gdzieś 250 albo więcej trzeba dać, a jak pójdzie wał, to i z cylindrem całym wymiana i z 300 zł koło. Co najlepsze, to piszę o pile za 1500 zł, a nie za 200 czy 300. Moja już zarobiła z 13 metrów po 80 zł = 1040 zł, bo nie liczę całkowicie drewna dla siebie  :wink:

----------

